# how to start wicd

## rer

Hi,

Since a few days I use wicd-1.7.0 for wireless-management. I first started the daemon by hand. Some people here in the forum mentioned a  /etc/init.d/wicd script. When I ebuild the package no such script was created, I created it for now by myself. Is this a bug in the ebuild, is this USE-flag related, or is this script deprecated in 1.7.0 and the daemon-start is managed by some hal/dbus-stuff? What is the usual way to start the daemon in a desktop-environment?

----------

## audiodef

It depends on what WM or DE you're using. If you're using Gnome or KDE, it should show up in the main programs menu. Otherwise, open a terminal emulator, start typing "wicd" and hit tab twice. One of the options should be an ncurses interface. 

So, you've got choices.   :Cool: 

----------

## rer

but wicd starts daemonized, so I cannot hit any key. Sure I have the client in my menu and also in the panel, but I get a dbus-error because the daemon is not started. I use xfce, what's the prefered way to start wicd, should i put it in autostart-programs, that means, I first have to log in xdm before wicd starts, or better as an init script? Or is there a way for the client (in my case wicd-gtk) to pull up the daemon via dbus or whatever. Is simply ridiculous that I have to take care two components seperately that don't make sense without the other. Or should I do that via udev, that wicd starts as soon i plugin my usb-wireless-stick. And second question: If I use two devices, in the preferences-dialog of wicd-client (ncurses or gtk) I can only specify one device. Is there a way to manage two?Last edited by rer on Thu Apr 22, 2010 8:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Spidey

Get root and add the wicd daemon to the default runlevel:

```
rc-update add wicd default
```

----------

## audiodef

What Spidey said. 

Man, I never thought I'd be able to say that in real life!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Spidey

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> What Spidey said. 
> 
> Man, I never thought I'd be able to say that in real life!  

 

Didn't get the irony in that. Are you a Spidey fan too?

rer, at the original message, you said that the ebuild didn't installed the /etc/init.d/wicd daemon manager script, but it's not my case, emerging wicd installed the client AND the daemon with the managing script at /etc/init.d.

----------

## audiodef

 *Spidey wrote:*   

>  *audiodef wrote:*   What Spidey said. 
> 
> Man, I never thought I'd be able to say that in real life!   
> 
> Didn't get the irony in that. Are you a Spidey fan too?
> ...

 

I am a Spidey fan! No irony - just being silly.   :Razz: 

----------

## rer

 *Spidey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Didn't get the irony in that. Are you a Spidey fan too?
> 
> rer, at the original message, you said that the ebuild didn't installed the /etc/init.d/wicd daemon manager script, but it's not my case, emerging wicd installed the client AND the daemon with the managing script at /etc/init.d.

 

thats why i was wondering, in my case it definitly didn't  install it in 1.7.0,  thats why I thought there could be another way to start it

----------

## keenblade

Could you run this to see if wicd-1.7.0 did not create the init script?

```

equery files wicd | grep /etc/init.d/wicd

```

----------

